# Insight on Suns' moves and rebuilding plan under Babby



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Interesting stuff.




> Technically, the final six acquisitions the Suns made came between July 15 and Aug. 15.
> 
> Truly, the idea behind roster renovation had been in the works since December 2010 when the Suns opted to begin clearing their payroll books by trading Jason Richardson rather than signing him to an extension.
> 
> ...


 http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...e-under-lon-babby.html#comments#ixzz260hEIm1w


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Really the only things that catches my eye is ....



> Almost $8 million of cap room remains for an in-season move.


Curious to see if they use it for that then of course what they will try to get


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Things to me where Sarver pushing for Dragic and Scola. How much was it? And some were pushing for Felton? WTF.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I like Dragic. I think it will be an entertaining season, hopefully a confidence booster for a lot of those guys and possibly a solid first round pick in next years lottery.


----------

